
Painless communication for your listing's cleaning staff - alessiosantocs
http://www.getaircal.com
======
alessiosantocs
Communication with your cleaning staff simplified. Dead simple calendar, work
on any device and alerts your staff automatically via sms. Forget about
texting checkouts to your staff for ever.

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

~~~
alessiosantocs
You are right! I cannot edit the post anymore :(

